# How-to AKG K553 Pro Detachable Cable Mod (and for K550 and K551) (lot of images)



## cityle

*Disclaimer: I'm not reponsible for any damage done to your unit. Do it at your own risk.*
  
 The cable on the K553 was too long and too thick for my on-the-go use, so I decided to jump into my first attempt of a removable cable mod. (I had no experience before)
  
The audio jack I chose:

*IMPORTANT POINTS TO NOTE:*
*- Wire the wires in the right way*
  


*On the audio jack: Gold: L+  Short silver: R+  Long silver: LR-*
  
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1. Set up your workspace with everything you will need (NB: usually with an iron, use a humid spong, I had none in this case so I used a humid towel)
  

  
 2. Remove the left pads and unscrew the 5 screws.
  

  
 3. Remove carefully the driver plate and unscrew the 2 screws that secure the plastic mount
 (the thin black cable is the one that go on the other side, so don't damage it)
  

  

  

  
 4. Cut the cable at the desired length (not too long or otherwise you will have problem to reclose the can. Maybe a little shorter than what I did)
  

  
 5. Test fit your audio jack
  

  
 Had to bend the long silver and rotate it for an ideal positionning.
  

  
 6. Remove the sheath on the cable
  

  
 You get 3 indivudual cables at the end and remove sheath from them too
  

  
 7. Burn with a lighter the insulation fiber like material among the copper (hold the flame under the exposed cables for 3-4 sec)
  

  
 8. Wire the wires to the audio jack (sorry for the bad focus)
  

  
 9. Solder (Use flux while soldering. Unfortunately, I had none, so it was a little more difficult to solder correctly)
  

  
 10. Test if the sound comes out
  

  
 I had to remove more sheath from the main cable because I was not able to bend the 3 smaller wires
  

  
 11. Position and screw the audio jack (I use some hot glue afterward in order to secure it even more)
  

  

  
 12. Close the unit (here I hot glued a part of the cable on the upper piece in order to be easier to close it)
  

  
 (the cables must run on the inside of the two plastic pieces on each side in order to be able to close it)
  

  

  

  
 And here is the final result!
 (I used some more hot glue outside because I didn't totally align correctly the audio jack correctly so there was a little gap)


----------



## lusagi

Is the solder look cloudy as in the pictures also in person?  I would just heat up the solder, wires, and metal pins a bit longer till you get a shiny look.  This way you can avoid a cold solder joint or any other issues that might happen.
  
 By the way how's the fit if you just used the outside washer to secure the 3.5mm jack without glue?


----------



## cityle

lusagi said:


> Is the solder look cloudy as in the pictures also in person?  I would just heat up the solder, wires, and metal pins a bit longer till you get a shiny look.  This way you can avoid a cold solder joint or any other issues that might happen.


 
  
 The solder doesn't look as cloudy but I might need to resolder them after getting some flux in order to secure more the solder.


lusagi said:


> By the way how's the fit if you just used the outside washer to secure the 3.5mm jack without glue?


 
 The audio jack fit well with the washer to secure it. I use pliers in order to be able to fully have it fit tight. The hot glue was used to be sure that there will any movement from it.


----------



## yeahx

Now Im thinking of doing this instead of re-terminating like I did with my HD555.  They come with the large 1/4 plug on them too dont they?


----------



## Sagii

Hm.. This looks way easier than I first imagined does it change the sound in any way? If not, I'll most likely do this mod, considering I'm planning to use them outside my home as well


----------



## UnaSaulsVictus

yeahx said:


> Now Im thinking of doing this instead of re-terminating like I did with my HD555.  They come with the large 1/4 plug on them too dont they?


 
 they come with a 3.5mm to 1/4 screw on adapter.


----------



## cityle

sagii said:


> Hm.. This looks way easier than I first imagined does it change the sound in any way? If not, I'll most likely do this mod, considering I'm planning to use them outside my home as well



I didn't notice any change in the sound.


----------



## aak57

Neat guide, think I may actually do this since it's not as intimidating as I had assumed.  Do you think something like this would work as a jack, or is it best to just stick to the one you used since we know it'll fit?  The square shape seems like it might be iffy, but it's a fair amount cheaper than the jack you used (after shipping).


----------



## wega03

Did you made a custom cable or the original?


----------



## cityle

aak57 said:


> Neat guide, think I may actually do this since it's not as intimidating as I had assumed.  Do you think something like this would work as a jack, or is it best to just stick to the one you used since we know it'll fit?  The square shape seems like it might be iffy, but it's a fair amount cheaper than the jack you used (after shipping).



It would fit but I heard that the 3 connectors are more fragile on these. And I think that the tread might be a tad short but you will still be able to fit these.



wega03 said:


> Did you made a custom cable or the original?



I just use a shorter and thinner cable afterward. (but you can if you want)


----------



## yeahx

This one is only $3.62 if you have Amazon Prime and looks like the one in the mod pics.


----------



## Sagii

cityle said:


> I didn't notice any change in the sound.


 
 Alright, cheers  Looks like a neat mod to do. I'm skeptical about non detachable cables


----------



## cityle

For everyone who will do this mod and are also looking for an hardshell case, these apparently will do the job (a K545 is able to fit tight in it) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009YONZEG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I bought one and will confirm if the cans fit in.


----------



## aak57

Did this mod and it turned out well.  Had some difficulty soldering since I suck at it, but in general it took far less time and effort I assumed a mod like this would take.  Guess it helps there's a conveniently sized jack that can just be screwed into place.  Thanks for the guide, had the stock cable braided to cut down on length but it was really ugly and not that wieldy due to the thickness.


----------



## cityle

While looking for reviews on the sound of the K553 w/ HM5 pads, I found a post on Reddit which depicts also a how-to on the K553 (but this one was created before mine). So here are the links for anyone interested to see a second way to do the mod (there is however not a lot of differences, I keep the original 3 cables while him desolder them and use 3 others, might be usefull for having more angles for anyone who want more information before doing this mod).
 https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/337ixd/akg_k553_removable_35mm_cable_mod/
 https://imgur.com/a/rbsG1


----------



## aarontyson

Wondering if it would be possible too add a second TRS on the right side to make these into a balanced HP? Thoughts? Is anyone willing to crack open the right side too see what it would take?


----------



## cityle

The right side is the same than the left side. https://i.imgur.com/P40fQuT.jpg Otherwise, I can't help you more as I know nothing about balanced headphone.


----------



## mikaellee

Anyone here done this? Will the port move around long term> Would hot glue or else fix that?


----------



## Vesperaudio

aarontyson said:


> Wondering if it would be possible too add a second TRS


 
 We did this using one TRRS, so there's no need to open the right side.


----------



## cityle

mikaellee said:


> Anyone here done this? Will the port move around long term> Would hot glue or else fix that?



The port had still not move since I've done this mod. The screw and the hot glue inside is enough to hold it securely.


----------



## San-J

I'm interested in doing this, but rather than 3.5mm I'd like to use the mini-XLR type of jack that AKG's headphones with replaceable cables use (240S, K/Q701, etc). Has anyone thought about or attempted doing this? And anyone know of a source for those jacks?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## lusagi

san-j said:


> I'm interested in doing this, but rather than 3.5mm I'd like to use the mini-XLR type of jack that AKG's headphones with replaceable cables use (240S, K/Q701, etc). Has anyone thought about or attempted doing this? And anyone know of a source for those jacks?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Markertek seems like a good choice, since they have free shipping no minimum now.
  
*XLR connectors*
http://audio-video-supply.markertek.com/search?sitepref=1&p=Q&lbc=markertek&uid=729021161&ts=custom&w=mini%20xlr%20female%20jack&af=cat3:connectorsadapters_audioconnectors_xlrconnectors%20cat2:connectorsadapters_audioconnectors%20cat1:connectorsadapters&isort=score&method=and&view=grid
  
  
*XLR jack for headphone*
http://www.markertek.com/product/tb3m/switchcraft-tb3m-tini-qg-mini-xlr-3-pin-male-circular-panel-mount-nickel


----------



## ChrisHiFi

Just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## xwing01

if the nonremovable cable breaks will i still be able to do this mod


----------



## Vesperaudio

If it will not explode sure you will be able to)


----------



## audiophizile

cityle said:


> I didn't notice any change in the sound.




Thanks to your guide I now have a detachable cable! I had other reasons to do this (cat really likes to chew cables, ugh) but it turned out great and I now have a much more manageable 4ft cable. Thanks a ton!


----------



## omgery

Thank you for the tutorial, it encourages me to do this...
  

  

  
  
 Gery


----------



## ASorrow1412

Thank you for this guide did it and love it works like a charm with k551 no changes in sound and now im free to choose my own cable you saved my day thanks and cheers.!


----------



## Duncan_ej

Thanks for the instructions / photos. I was amazed how easy this mod was and how quick. I used a slightly different jack but fit is still great. Definitely a better set of ‘phones now.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

cityle said:


> The port had still not move since I've done this mod. The screw and the hot glue inside is enough to hold it securely.


Now its time to do the Solderdude mod of AKG k551

Now it sounds like linear bass and legendary AKG 501. It doesn't sound like headphone but like a neutral cinema type sound


----------

